# Blizzard 860 wont stay raised.



## gmel (Dec 11, 2014)

Hi All,
I have a Blizzard 860HD that when I raise it, it wont stay in the up position. As soon as I let the joy stick go the plow just drops to the ground. Also, I can not get the plow to release from the truck using the switch on the frame. I am thinking it may be an S5 coil. Anybody have any Ideas?

Thanks.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Are you showing any leaking? The staying lifted problem I would guess is a bad seal, but I'm by no means a mechanic or authority on Blizzards.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Does it move at all using the switch? Can you raise it up with it?
I had this problem but it was a pink wire coming out of my joystick that had frayed.


----------



## gmel (Dec 11, 2014)

No Leaks but thanks


----------



## gmel (Dec 11, 2014)

Mr.Markus;1897744 said:


> Does it move at all using the switch? Can you raise it up with it?
> I had this problem but it was a pink wire coming out of my joystick that had frayed.


Yes it will raise with the switch on the plow frame. Thanks for the lead on the pink wire. Going to be the first thing I look at tomorrow.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

If it raises and lowers but won't release, check to make sure the large nut on the claw is tight. It may look and feel tight but put a wrench on it and some muscle behind it. It may be the reason it won't release....make sure the plow is down when you're under there.

The plow falling could also be as simple as the plug not being tight, I had mine zip tied to hold it tight...


----------



## gmel (Dec 11, 2014)

If it raises and lowers but won't release, check to make sure the large nut on the claw is tight. It may look and feel tight but put a wrench on it and some muscle behind it. It may be the reason it won't release....make sure the plow is down when you're under there.

The plow falling could also be as simple as the plug not being tight, I had mine zip tied to hold it tight... 

As for the plow falling, I have noticed the plug does not stay tight. Thanks for the pointer on plow not releasing. The pump runs when I bring the switch down put nothing happens. This is my first experience with Blizzard plows so I am not sure what is suppose to happen anyway. Wish I still had my MM2 plow but once I get this fiqured out I am sure It will be OK.


----------



## bliz&hinikerDLR (Dec 30, 2011)

We just went through the first steps of diagnosing your problem on this thread. http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=158374
If it is still not operating after doing the steps I talked about in that thread, then get back to us.


----------



## gmel (Dec 11, 2014)

thanks for the help. I will let you know what the fix was.


----------



## gmel (Dec 11, 2014)

Thanks everyone for your help on this issue. Strange thing is plow now stays raised when I raise it. Had another problem although. Plow would not raise with the joy stick. it would go left,right and lower but would not go up unless I used the quick hitch switch on the frame. I did a continuity check on the joy stick and everything was fine, checked the wiring from the joy stick to the truck side of the plow all was right there. Checked the plow wiring all was good there also. Couldnt fiqure out what was going on, then I remebered someone said something about making sure the plug was fully seated so I took a pair of channel locks and squezzed the two plugs together and sure enough that was what the problem. Now for one last issue, I still cannot get the plow to disengage from the truck when I move the quick hitch switch down. The only thing that happens is the pump runs. I have to remove S5 spool valve to get the plow of the truck. Coil seems to be working when I place a screw driver in it. What do you think, Spool valve ?


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Did you tighten that big nut on the claw...?


----------



## gmel (Dec 11, 2014)

Mr.Markus;1900825 said:


> Did you tighten that big nut on the claw...?


I checked it but honestly I didnt put a wrench on it. Trying to understand why that nut would have anything to do with the acuator not moving. I will put a wrench on it and give it a try.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Its a simple thing and when its the slightest bit loose it slips and the claw doesn't disengage. Sounds dumb but you'd be amazed.


----------



## bliz&hinikerDLR (Dec 30, 2011)

gmel;1900765 said:


> Thanks everyone for your help on this issue. Strange thing is plow now stays raised when I raise it. Had another problem although. Plow would not raise with the joy stick. it would go left,right and lower but would not go up unless I used the quick hitch switch on the frame. I did a continuity check on the joy stick and everything was fine, checked the wiring from the joy stick to the truck side of the plow all was right there. Checked the plow wiring all was good there also. Couldnt fiqure out what was going on, then I remebered someone said something about making sure the plug was fully seated so I took a pair of channel locks and squezzed the two plugs together and sure enough that was what the problem. Now for one last issue, I still cannot get the plow to disengage from the truck when I move the quick hitch switch down. The only thing that happens is the pump runs. I have to remove S5 spool valve to get the plow of the truck. Coil seems to be working when I place a screw driver in it. What do you think, Spool valve ?


Both the S5 and the S8 valves activate on when disengaging the power hitch. Because the float function works, you can confirm that the S5 valve is good. First check for magnetism at S5 and S8. Then confirm the S8 valve is functioning.


----------

